
Can God Get DDoS'ed? - entrifis
https://medium.com/@entrifis/can-god-get-ddosed-e8b88d3c62ed
======
Yizahi
I thought god was on blockchain and had immutable god's plan encompassing all
past and future events? Then prayers are meaningless, since the divine plan
can't be changed, and probably discarded on ingress.

